

Ask HN: Review my site: hypejar - wonjun

Hello HN!<p>This is an early version of my app,<p>http://www.hypejar.com<p>Please tell me what you think of it and what features would be nice to add?<p>Thanks a lot!
======
intregus
Site looks okay so far. Is this just for movies? What's the feature that sets
it apart from IMDB or rottentomatoes.com? I see there is a user karma, but I
don't see what it's based off of other than ...contributions?

Anyway, looks like some potential here if you can get a user base, but I don't
really get the benefit of joining or coming back on a regular basis.

~~~
wonjun
If the site covers all sorts of products, would you find it more useful?

The user karma is pretty basic right now, but more to come..

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.hypejar.com>

~~~
wonjun
How did you make the clickable btw? Thanks

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Links in comments are automatically clickable. Links in submissions aren't.

I'm confused. You've been registered for three years and yet you don't know
that? The question is asked and answered pretty much every week.

~~~
wonjun
I guess I somehow never paid attention until I needed them.. hehe

